# How much to chum?



## BottomBouncer

When I go carpin' here's what has provided the best action. Cast my corn baited hook and then throw a 1/2 hand full of corn in the same general area. 

I would think that by thowing out tons of chum you're doing two things that lessen your chances of hooking up, first with all that corn out there(or whatever chum you're using) it may take a lot longer for the fish to find your bait....kinda like dumping 200 pennies on the ground, one marked with an X then close your eyes and start picking them up until you get the one with the X.......chances are it would take you a lot longer than if there were only say 30 pennies. Also.....the more you chum.....they may, like most living creatures....get full.

I would think that if you want the fish in the area, throw out some particles of the same bait you're using. If you're using maize take some that has not been boiled and smash/grind it up and make balls out of it or just throw it into the water. This way, the smell in the water draws the fish in the area, but there's nothing to really eat.

Does this make any sense?

How do you guys chum? I know how Ak chums


----------



## PAYARA

depends when and where iam fishing.but ussually i spod
about 20 spod fulls of sweetcorn,seeds,and wheat.if fishing
close range,i just catapult about 10 pouch fulls of sweetcorn.
i would then either fish a high flavored boilie or Pescaviva over
it,or some other hookbait.
Other times, like when iam fishing with boilies only(just boilies).i
will catapult,spod,or even stick out about 2-3 hand fulls per rod.
other times i will put out about a kilo of mixed sizes and fish one
of each size on a different rod.this will be my main method next
year!

i have also been known to load up the swim with ground bait!

Now that the water is colder,i tend to bait little or not at all.I
mainly use Method or Packbaits.with the ussual hook baits.


----------



## RiverRat

Well heres my aproach...
If its WARM water(spring sumer fall) and im fishing the river....i like to chum a lot. The river holds loads of fish and with a slight current i can attract carp from long distance down stream. I will spod corn at range, catapult close in and catapult method balls over my baited rod spot. I chum with unflavored chum...only flavors are the natural ones in the bait..or a sweetner type flavor. My hook bait most of the time is flavored and stick out from the chum...that way they find it quicker.

BB, if you chum out 5 gallons of boiled maise and also fish with boilied maise, then i can understand what your saying about your hookbait being lost...but if theres a big head of carp on the chum they will clear out that corn(even 5 gals.) rather quickly.

I chum for 2 reasons...get the fish in my area and get them feeding confidently and agressively...my hook bait does not "blend" in with the chum and its giveing out flavors to get the carp to take it over the regular old chum.

If you dont want to chum with baits that will fill the carp up or something that they cant get full on...chum with a good method mix & seeds.....maybe throw in a hand ful of corn into the mix to get them searching out the bigger particles they can eat(like your hokbait)

Only time i dont chum corn/maise is in the dead of winter...but i still chum with method mix to keep the fish coming back to my swim searching for food even for the next trip.

Today i hit the river and catapulted out a 1 gal. bucket of corn through out the day..caught 7 carp, a few Buffs and they found my hookbaits with no problem even with lots of leaves on the bottom.Water temps. in the low 50's.



Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

We're gonna have to hook up here soon...


----------



## RiverRat

BB..ya remember the cat spot i told you about on the river dont ya? Well thats where i was today.......i walked right through the spot you used to fish...man has that place grown up...geez!

Only thing about that area is coming very soon the duck hunters will be freakin everywhere ...not safe to go down there.

When i get my weekends back off in 2 weeks i'll give ya a shout.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Sounds go to me......I'll PM yah about the out-o-town trip.....


----------



## crappielooker

it may seems like i chum alot.. but considering other kinds of fish down there feeding on my stuff.. i have to do it my way..  and its comforting that they crap out what i gave them.. 
also, you have to remember that carp in general are greedy creatures when it comes to eating.. if they find an abundant foodsource that's easily can be pick up, without any efforts, they will gorge themself right up.. and whatever that is in their belly will come out the other end, makin more room for more food.. 
its my theory, i'm sticking to it..


----------



## RiverRat

If i fished a vast lake like AK, i too would put a lot of time and effort in to heavily chumming my spot.....so much water, so many fish....i'd try to chum all of them to my spot..lol.
Yea ive fished with AK on his favorite Columbus lake, but i dont think he over chums it..if it were me, i'd put two 5gal. buckets in a day for a week, then fish it for 3-4 days straight.....putting in maybe a 2.5 gal. bucket in each day i fished it.
Lots of time and money , thats why i stick to the rivers, lots easier to find the fish instead of relying on calling them to me.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

but it seems that I can never call them all to my swim.. lol.. 
and we all know i put waay more than a couple buckets each time out..


----------



## RiverRat

Yea Ak, as much time , effort and money you put into that spot, you should catch over 50 carp per day and atleast a few over 30 lbs. each time in.

Maybe its time for a new spot or new lake?


Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Certain times of year, mainly summer, would be good times to keep the chum going. Obviously their metabolism is working pretty hard during the warm months, then fall when they stock up for cool weather.

I think next year I'll try the same thing as Ak, same body of water but different amounts of chum depending on when it will be fished.


----------



## PAYARA

AK's already had a few 30's from his favorite Columbus Lake.
But has only accually weighed one!!!   it still makes
me sick to think about you not weighing those BIG CARP you had
in those pics,man 

BTW-do you still have those pics,AK?


----------



## RiverRat

Never saw any pics. except the one in his avitar?

I dont personally care for Alum. the marina is a good easy access area thats for sure, but the avg. size that comes from there is not much bigger than most lakes around here. I do think there are big carp in there, my opinion is they are not in the marina area.
Its a 30 min. ride for me up there(if no heavy traffic) and ive fished it with AK a handful of times, plus another spot with him....i mostly go to spend time on the bank with AK and as long as i catch a few fish its cool. Ive never drove up there and just fished it by myself......only a different spot on the north end of the Lake that Dave and I fish in the spring.
Im not a big lake fan anyway and the marina adds to my thoughts why....boat traffic everywhere, people everywhere..got to love those bass guys working the bank as they come through your lines..oh yea and the nice waves crashing on the bank because of the jet ski's and boats(awesome). Alum is a night spot ONLY for me...only when the rivers would be unfishable that is.

Nah, that sh!t aint for me at all...i love the quiet old river where no anglers are in sight..fish all over!...no boats, no jet ski's..just me and the fish, the way it should be. 

If a bunch of guys get together and invite me up, i'll go for sure, but ya never have to worry about me fishing it any other time..Lake fishing just feels unatural to me.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

The fish he and another guy had over at that boat ramp,were
BIG!!!The guy that was fishing with him from GFO at the time
was holding a fish that was low/mid 30's!who was that guy AK?
he wasn't a full time carp angler,believe he was a catfish man?

I agree Alum dose seem to have a small average size,but its produced
a respectable amount of 20's and a few 30's.these fish seem to be 
few and far between,with the methods most use down there.i bet
if someone spent some serious time over there fishing with known
big carp producing tactics,that some really large fish could be had.
i just don't think that pack baits,sweetcorn,method,even maize will
produce many of them over there.Alum,i believe is a boilie lake  
introduce a few kilos of mixed sized quality ready-mades in that
deep water and you may be into something BIG,if you spend the
time over there!anyplace where mussles are as thick as they are
in that lake,i have all the confidence in the world,fishing with
large/rock hard,air dried boilies.and that fish will eat them 
right away!


----------



## RiverRat

I agree that there are BIG carp in there, but thats no different than a few other lakes in central ohio.
Boilies...?....oh my, not that debate again..man boilies are not the end all big fish baits. I spent last season(2004) using Boilie shop baits(spent $150+ in all) and i caught WAY better(three 30'+ lbers)on my regular method/normal hook baits than with boilies. Hell i did much better with the boilie shop flavors and corn than i did on boiles. Maybe its a lazy lake carp thing, but the river carp wouldnt touch them even when i put whole and broken ones out in the swim. You wouldnt believe how many boilies i through away this spring because i wanted them out of my freezer, just wasting space.

I think the key to Alum and the other lakes for that matter is to really study a good lake map and boat into a swim not fished before..i'd say atleast one month of heavy 3-4 days a week(night & day) would start to produce some monsters...just picking an easy access spot everyone fishes will only produce numbers of avg. carp with a few nice ones here and there.

Next year i plan on putting some time into a lake here in Ohio that i think will produce some very large fish for a lake......and NO its not in central ohio & yes i will be boating in.


Scott


----------



## PAYARA

I totaly believe that BIG carp can be had on sweetcorn and
other baits,particularly on smaller waters,i have always said that.
But its a proven fact that when it comes to catching BIG carp consi-
stantly from large water systems that boilies,in time, have the edge 
over all other baits.This isn't just my opinion,its the opinion of just
about all of the biggest names and greatest anglers in carp fishing..
And most have turned these opinions into fact,in waters around the
globe.


The main reason people tend to do poorly on boilies when targeting 
big fish in my opinion is this.One,they either do not purchace/make 
enough to introduce in the water system long enough for the fish to 
get on them.Two,they do not have the patience/drive to continue 
fishing with boilies(boilies only)after they experience blanks,or going 
fishless while others are hauling carp next to you,on the regular bait.
Even though they are not catching fish of the size you are targeting,
it can be tough for alot of people to continue with them.Most end up,
giving up on boilies,only after a few sessions.most people would much
rather spend their sessions catching 100 fish in the 10-15lb class than 
one or two 30lb+ fish. .its all about patience with BIG, rock-hard 
boilies!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Scott,

You talking about a lake out east? If you are, you know its going to be tough to go all that way and not hit the BIG RIVER.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker

lol.. this is funny as hell.. personally, i don't care what everybody thinks about alum or any other lakes/river whatever..i personally think that if you spend more time on it, and do so routinely, chances are you gonna be onto something.. but who does spend all their time in 1 area and that's it? not me.. all i know is i had fun doing what i love to do, and happy with what i caught.. even though you may call them lazy carp..  lazybigass carp.. 
can you say, more fish for meee?? 
ahh dang, i love this plaace..
sometimes spending too much time thinking about too much crap are just that, crap.. 
ps.. yes greg, i still got them pictures, its for my personal enjoyment.. 
pps.. and since i'm not an expert by any means, this is all my theory alone..


----------



## crappielooker

btw.. just to add.. bob caught PLENTY of carp using his boilies.. in the scioto and wherever he fish.. i'm sure next year he'll show us how he does it..


----------



## RiverRat

AK, buddy, aint no one trashin your place or how ya do it...i can sense some anger in your post..its all good man.
If we all did the same thing(baits, rigs, ect) and fished the same water..it would be damn boring to say the least. 
We all have our own beliefs when it comes to carp, we all have our own personal goals , theorys, ect.

Some sit back and read everything there is about carp and carp fishing(mostly UK how-to's) and think they know how to unlock the secret using this or that because elsewhere in the world thats how its done(yea talking of Gregs boilie theory..lol)
The true test of how its done is spending your OWN time on the water and figuring them out...a book or mag. can only show you how others have done it on thier waters!!

Jake, i know that lake holds some monster untapped big carp...but yes it will be hard to not go a little further and fish the big river....but better believe come pre-spawn i will be sitting right in the bay fishing them "pads" hard and heavy..lol.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott--is there something wrong with reading books or
mags????..... facts are facts, boilies are the prooven BIG 
carp catchers,through and through.other baits are just hit 
and miss.when you fish the method/pack baits,sweetcorn,
you are fishing with a much higher chance of catching Sm
carp,with the hopes of a LG carp grabbing or beating a Sm
carp to the hook bait.When you fish Lg,Hard,boilies,you 
now fish with the very high probability that a large carp
is going to pick up your bait,and the very low probability
that a small carp is going to take this bait!It will just be
a longer wait for action!

And to set it strait,i have proven this ''theroy'' to be factual
last year at West Branch.i fished WB from mid summer to late
fall useing my own,home made boilies.And just Boilies! In July
the fish i was catching were averageing under 10lbs! It stayed
that way untill early Sept,when i decided to fish my hard air dried
baits in 18mm.The first day i caught 2 fish over 16lb,which were
all over the boilies!The first day!I continued fishing WB untill late
OCT and though i caught less carp than ususal,partly due to low 
water that time of the year.The average catch whent to 15-19lbs
on boilies.Catches on sweetcorn/maize became rare!Even with carp
in the visable area!And when i did catch on sweetcorn/maize,which
at this point was rare,as i was fishing boilies exclusively,the fish were 
under 10lb!

Now,my experiences at WB dosent say much in the fact that the
fish i caught on the boilies were BIG,but it shows that the average
size of the fish you catch will go up,even with smaller 18mm baits
as long as they are HARD!!!some believe hardness is much more 
important than the size of a bait.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Is this the same lake I talked to you about earlier this year? If so....un-taped is an understatement. Clear water, virtually no easy to get to shore access.

Anywho.......I've been looking on the maps....I plan to pick 4 different types of bodies of water. Areas that are not mentioned on here, and ofcourse the old standby's

Obviously all of your techniques work or you would not be doing it. It's hard to not stick with what works.....but it's like this: Say you have this favorite pizza...the only kind you've ever had. How do you know it's the best if you have never tried anything else???


----------



## BottomBouncer

Bait size can narrow down catch size a bit....but not completely. There have been times in FLA that I threw out LARGE chunks of mackeral trying not to catch saltwater catfish and I still caught them.....shark hook and all. I've caught LM's on crankbaits that were almost the size of the LM itself.

I could believe that texture/hardness could make a difference. For example the bluecats in N.C. have butt'oles the size of 1/2 dollars for eating mussles. 

I've got a boilie idea that would test out the mussle eating carp idea.....


----------



## RiverRat

WHOA Greg, dont get them granny panties in a bunch..lol.

What im saying is this:
Just because in other areas of the world where boilies are "popular" and they have been said to be caught on boilies doesnt mean that big fish cant be caught on "normal" baits...i bet ya any amount of money that there are some massive carp that have been shown all over the place to be caught on such and suck brand of boilie..but where NOT ...they only say that because they are sponsored and it helps sell thier baits.
int no different then some guy over here saying they caught thier record LM bass on this bait, using this line, this and that only to collect some cash.


Now saying that i do believe that the bigger carp have a different diet than the smaller ones...helps cut down on competing for fodod with the more numerous smaller fish.
Muscles..yes they do feed on them for sure....many varietys. I bet they also have a bigger amount of fishy things in thier diet...dont count out large crayfish either. Have some of you ever noticed the large apple snails in some of our waters..?..the river is FULL of them....

Anyway, ive used 22mm boilies and caught 10 lb. carp on them...if you were after BIG buffalo, then yes use big baits to stop catching the smaller ones...but you know them smaller ones are all over your bait..they just cant pick it up!

A 20 lb. carp can take in a golf ball without any problems..you'd have to use 35mm+ baits to only catch 30+ lb carp..but then again the smaler ones will find your baits, roll them around but might not be able to pick it up...so i dont see the point.

I think the location is key..if the bigger carp are in that water and you've chosen the best spot, they will bite given time, but you will have to catch smaller ones until they pick up your bait.

Those guys accrossed the pond will spend weeks straight for maybe a whole year on a lake hopin to catch that one fish....we over hear put in about 5-10% the time and effort they do....if we fished like they do...the bigger fish would of been caught already to show they are here. 

IMO,
Scott


----------



## crappielooker

it all comes to time.. given some times, i'm sure they will recognize what is good for them and go for it, by sight.. before smells or anything.. 
i guess that much we can all agree.. i just don't have the time to be camping on the bank full time like the english guys.. nor do I have remote reciever to be able to leave my rods in the water for long periods of time, without fear of comin back to an empty pod..... lol..
hard boilies.. lol..i heard it all now.. i'll give them corn, eat it or leave hungry.. lets see what they will do..


----------



## RiverRat

I agree with ya AK, i'll keep feeding them corn and method mix and i'll keep on catching.

Boilies are proven big fish catchers because someones getting paid to say that..some boilie company is getting richer because they paid so and so to say they caught thier carp on thier boilies.....mean while the only freebies being put into the 10 acre lake is boilies..lol...i bet i could do the same with my tactics given the same time and lake.

If they told ya they caught thier massive carp on maise..then only the feedstore benifits and the boilie makers go broke..lol.


Our carp dont know such BS and will eat whatever easy FREE food they come accrossed..they dont give a rats butt who's sponsored by it...lol.

Boilies= boilies DOUGH/paste baits....i never really liked dough baits to be honest, too much hassel compared to corn.


Scott


----------



## RiverRat

"is there something wrong with reading books or
mags????...."

lol...nope, just pullin your chain Greg, ive got a big stack of them myself...love to read the articles, check out the impressively round mirrors and drool over the tackle...but i dont take thier tactics and word as God..i find my own way to carp.
Heck ya wouldnt believe how many carp videos i have..know them all by heart too....great action, lots of good info. to adjust to my style.....and again awesome fish.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott--where do you get this idea that all these people are
lying about what baits they are catching their carp on??Surely
you don't think every angler that has caught a big carp is after
some sort of sponsor from these bait compaines,just because 
they had a fish on their baits?I think not!How could these bait
companies afford to pay off the 1000's of anglers who haul big 
fish out,to say that they caught it on a particular bait?

I guess all the biggies had in Cassien,Fishabil,Raduta,Orient,ect
in the last 20yrs,were ALL really had on sweetcorn and abit of 
bread crumb?And guys like TDP,Hearn,Jackson,ect are all just
paid off,sponsored liars?


----------



## PAYARA

Here you go Scott, take a look at this site www.best-carp.com.
Take a look at the hundreds of pictures in this sites members
gallerie.Take a look at how many BIG carp on there,had by unknown,
unsponsored anglers were caught on boilies!!!EVERY PIC lists what
bait the fish in the pic was caught on.i have looked at EVERY pic
on that site and i would say more than 95% of the fish on there
were caught on boilies!

And don't give me this speal about ''American carp will eat anything''.
Just take alook at how well Town lake fishes with corn anymore???
It use to be the HOT bait,now the big fish won't touch it!ALL of the
known 40's in recent years have been had on BOILIES,buy unsponsored
or non-bribed anglers.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Things I or people I know have used that caught large carp:

Two carp over 15lbs. one caught on a trolled chub the other caught on a chub fished on the bottom while cattin'.

Numerous large carp caught on soft craws

I caught one on a topwater bass lure.

Caught one on a potato chip. Yes...a potato chip with a gently poked hole in it with a hook carefully casted and lying on top.

Let's see.....what else....cherry tomatoes...various flies...jigs(like bonefish jigs).

Point being....carp will eat just about anything. I mean, c'mon...a large chub being trolled at Alum for big saugeye and musky...and a CARP takes it!!! Who says it's not a gamefish.


----------



## crappielooker

lets not forget cicadas, mussels, clams, snails, goosepoop, duckpoop, birdpoop, seagullpoop, hell.. they probably eat their own poop.. recycle kinda thing..
i think i'm gonna take up bassin again because i heard they caught a few 30s.. what's a thousand casts amongst a carp or 2.. lol.. wth am i sayin'??


----------



## PAYARA

We all know of an long list of weird things that have caught
carp,ect.But how many are accually bait/methods that you could
accually depend on to consistantly catch big 30-40lb specimens???


----------



## crappielooker

dood.. after last week, i'm sold on goosepoop.. chum only.. gloves required..lol


----------



## RiverRat

YEE HAW...
Greg, i know boilies fish over there very well...but its the "in bait" over the last few years...so what are all these guys chumming with...?...BOILIES, so of course the carp eat boilies..duh.
Just like Towne lakes has been pounded and the carp got smart...they switched over to boilies...in a few years the bigger fish that have been caught on boilies a few times will wise up too.
We here all the time about how sweetcorn was killer over in the UK in the 70's...but carp got wise, then it was luncheon meats, then bread, blah, blah.....only thing this proves is put a lot of anglers useing boilies and they will finally get wise to color, smell, size shape of the "danger" food and then the hot 18mm mainline pineapple boilie catch rate will fall...but its the same on town with corn..they got smart.
It can happen anywhere on any water..given enough pressure, they will wise up.
We dont have that issue here in Ohio and thankfully never will..thats why i have over 50 different baits..they wont blow anytime in the near future..to vast of a water and to big of a population of carp.


As for the sponsored thing...yes i do think some of the "spot light" carpers lie about what they truthfully catch on....im not talking bill down the street, im talking the guys we all see in the mags and on the videos...they are all sponsored by someone and its thier bread and butter..either catch fish to show off our baits, or you make no money....some make enough to provide a good living and fish for a living, some have yet to make it to that level...but ya know thats there goal..
No diferent than BASS angles here, they've always got to come up with something new to keep the latest "fad" going and make money.

Believe what you want, i have my own opinions..next big carp i catch im telling everyone i caught it on play-doh molded around a 14mm cork ball...wanna buy some play-doh????

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I want some play-doh....blue is my favorite. I can tell ya this, when I first started carpin years ago on the Ohio River we used to use home-made dough bait. It was a pretty simple mix made similar to Uncle Josh's. It packed in my tackle bag easily, didn't spoil, and it caught fish. I wouldn't use that dough bait now though because there are much better baits and flavors to use. That don't mean it still wont produce. I think alot of it has to do with the fish themselves. Why is it that you fish pineapple flavored bait all day with no bite but as soon as you switch to tutti-fruiti they are all over it. I have even noticed that in some areas of Columbus Tutti-Fruiti doesnt produce very well anymore because alot of the CAG guys have put that flavor into their baits. Carp are really smart and if you catch them enough on a certain flavor, color, shape or size of bait they will totally shut off on that bait. Now you fish a body of water the size of the Ohio River I dont think you have that problem but if you pound out the same cove of a lake, small pond or even an area like Town Lake or Griggs those fish will quit hitting corn, boilies, etc. Whatever they are seeing on a regular basis. Just my .02.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat

Tutti-Frutti...pineapple-bannana..?...who uses these old flavors anymore? lol

Jake, i think my own made flavor is been the top producer for me for awhile now...that stuffs been hammerin the carp and the buffs wont leave it alone. I caught ALL my fish the other day on it...i kept changing out baits on my other rod, but the "haze" was killin them consistantly!!

I personally dont care at all about the whole boilie thing..i dont use them here in Ohio and will continue to catch very well on my tactics.

If next year i head to Town or St. Larry i might pick some up...but ya better believe i'll be useing my nomal stuff, with boilies only as back up.
Speaking of Town, the all mighty boilie lake, Did'nt last years ATC winners use packbaits and particles to take the win??
1st place -Jim Kirkman & Moses Lopez---350 lbs
And of the St. Larry....dont all the guides up there chum with dry maise ? Not boilies...hmmm.I know many that live up there that catch very well on plain maise. 

nuff said,this aint the UK,

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

BB,

Lets get back to your original topic:
How much to chum?

Lots of things determine this, water temps., flowing water or still, number of carp in the water.

Lets take a typical day on a lake:
If your going to fish a spot on a lake that you have never fished before, not sure if carp are in that certain area and you are only going to fish say 6 hrs. tops.
The proper way to maximize your chances..first you'll need a marker rod set up and a spod and/or PVA bags....Start by searching the bottom in front of your swim working left to right in a fan pattern. You will feel through the marker rod things like soft bottom(sand, silt mud) or hard things like gravel, chunck rocks. If the bottom make up is mostly sand/silt you want to look for something different on the bottom...say a gravel patch, deeper pocket, shallow bar, ect. You drag the sinker along til you find something different like gravel in the middle of silt...now you count off a foot of line until your marker float pops up..this tells you DEPTH....searching around and checking depth will give you a good idea of what the bottom in front of you looks like...try to find a shallow bar surounded by deeper water, or a deep pocket surounded by shallow water...again something different.

Now wants your happy with what you found, lay your marker rod down leaveing the marker float sticking out of the water so you know the exact location your going to fish. Next grab your spod rod, take a few casts to the the marker float, when your happy with your cast, clip the line in the line clip on the rel spool so you can now recast every time right to the same spot..you just have to line up the cast in the right direction...the clip will stop you from over casting the marked spot. put in around 5-10 spods...more if your using a small spod, less if your using a big spod. After spodding, now grab your bait rod and take a few practice casts to the marker float..once your happy with you casts, clip the line in the spool clip and bait up your rod..then make your cast to the marker float, if your happy with the spot on cast, take a piece of bright colored electrical tape and mark the line close to the first eyelet from your reel and ulclip your line clip...now you can cast to the same spot time after time as long as youve lined up your cast with something on the horizon like a tall tree, powerline tower, ect...just cast and reel up til the electrical tape is back to the first eyelet you had it before...spot on. Now reel in your marker float rod and find another spot for your second rod and do everything over again....
Sounds like a lot of work huh? Well this is the typical UK carp anglers way of fishing.

Now for OHIO.....catapult some chum or spod some out...cast over the baited area or right along side the chum and fish......much easier huh?? You might have to wait longer than someone using the above method..or sometimes your better off chumming the spot a few days until your going to fish it....but its a lot less effort for the same result...its not rocket science here if you just want to catch carp.

Now if you want to maximize your time and catch bigger fish....location, location, location...stick to the river, its paid off well for me personally. Just stick to sections away from the crowds and find your own spot.


IMO,
Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Yeah Scott-the guides bait with maize.so what? their surely not
going to bait with hundereds of lbs of boilies,who could afford that?!
Most bait maize up there to feed the smaller carp off,and still bait 
with boilies as well.And I will assure you Scott,that more big carp
(45lb+) have been had on boilies up there than plain maize.I don't
care what you say about so and so catches well with maize,ect,ect.
They are NOT catching the biggest (45lb+)carp consistanly with
maize!The guys that ARE catching the largest carp,are useing boilies!

BTW-If boilies are a 2nd rate bait,why dose every guide,tackle shop,
ect, up there,import,stock and re-stock HUGE amounts of BOILIES?????
Hmmm...Is this beacuse they are outfished by maize????

About Town,Yes the ATC was won with pack baits,ect.It dosen't
change the fact that the Biggest carp from the lake in recent
times have been had on boilies?Also you cant class competion
fishing with specimen angling.


----------



## RiverRat

So Greg, when are You and I going to get together on a water side by side and go for the biggest carp so you can prove this to me?
I say to build up a swim, we will need atleast 24 hrs. of fishing time.
As for water..i'll let you have pick of that..lake or river i dont care, but atleast if its a lake pick one bigger than 20 acres...i hate ponds!
I'll let you do your homework over the winter to find the right spot, but come spring when the carp go on the feed, we need to do this.
Also NO prebaiting at all...that goes for both of us or haveing someone else go there and do it for ya...lol.

I'd say we could figure this whole boilie is best thing on the bank....i really want to see the look on your face in person when ya fail....lol.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott--your not picking up what iam putting down  If you 
want a Numbers game,than corn/maize will win hands down over 
boilies in 24hrs time.But if you want a Size game in a period of 6 
months,than it will be a different story.24hrs is not enough time to 
proove the boilies effective.6 months or so would be much better 
time frame for any sort of experiment.

Also this would be a Maize to Boilie fish off if anything like this was
to ever happen.No method,pack baits,other particles,flavors,ect just 
Maize and Boilies!


----------



## RiverRat

LOL......i get ya.
But who in this State has ever put that kind of compain on a water?
NO ONE!
Thats why im saying we cant comment on the bigger carp of our state because we dont know what some lake/rivers contain and maybe never will.

Now back to the challenge......in a 24 hr. session i would gladly put my particles up against your boilies for BIGGEST fish, not just numbers(i know i'd win numbers for sure).
You chum boilies and fish with them...i'll fish maise and chum with it....i'll leave my "method" out of it...wouldnt be fair to you anyway..lol.
All i can say is you better buy a bunch of the best boilies made..which ive yet to see any that i'd spend the cash on ever again.
Hell we could even make it 2 man teams...that way you can bring your English friend with ya...i hear hes the tops in any kind of competitions? 

Anytime man...just say when....you know im always up for some friendly challenge..lol.


Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Naw,I don't dig that team crap.....i prefer to fish solo  

How about a method battle...same hook baits,different mix! :G


----------



## RiverRat

Hell yea, now that would be fun and very interesting.
Man the possibilitys when it comes to method mix is endless.....would be nice to see what works over what..great idea man.

Scott


----------

